# Let's see your pets.



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll start.  Lexi (husky) cutie (Chihuahua) lil bear (dorki) and samee ( fox red lab) those are mine and the wife's babies.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

This is Simba

Me and him like to chase Rabbits in the backyard.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Cutie.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Lucy...whippet...



























Cassie...lurcher...




























Roxy... lab x collie....










Ruby... whippet (little bit of greyhound)...pup...



















3 ferrets....




























And a tank full of fish


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's my buddy, Klaus.


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Our dog Nelson, a real lovable character! He had just finished a 12 mile charity walk with my wife and they gave him a medal too! And our cat Patsy. She is very cute, but is very scared of everything. They are both adopted animals who needed a home.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

My Boston Terrier. Heisenberg.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> My Boston Terrier. Heisenberg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! Cute!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

This is Walter.

Mr. Moniker went out to hunt rabbit this summer and found Walter (tiny and alone) in a tree. He came home, gave him to me and said "we are NOT keeping him.'

I am sure you all know how that ended


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

This is Evie out Staffordshire Bull Terrier .....









....and Poppy ..she's SBT \ Jack Russel cross


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Oh and i nearly forgot Rambo and Twinkle ...our Guinea pigs


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> My Boston Terrier. Heisenberg.


Are you certain?


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

dan ford said:


> This is Evie out Staffordshire Bull Terrier .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the SBT!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Not really pets as such, but the cat moved out, so now I only have a native bee house, which is currently only occupied with a solitary wasp - a European Potter Wasp.

She captures little white caterpillars and stuffs them into these holes to feed her babies and then seals them in with mud. Once the eggs hatch, they much on caterpillar until it's time to emerge.






Since the cat went, the bird activity around here has boosted enormously. There's a blackbird who has taken to smashing and eating the snails I throw from the garden onto the driveway.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Mister Magpie said:


> dan ford said:
> 
> 
> > This is Evie out Staffordshire Bull Terrier .....
> ...


Thanks Darren ....she's a little skinny in that picture ,it was taken just after we re homed her....she's somewhat chunkier these days !


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Purdy and Bruno


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

this is my great hunting dog sucking the face off her toy and leaning on the cat


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

My two working boy ferrets, ferris and blob



My staffordshire bull terrier charlie



My male harris hawk dougie



And my other dog, yorkshire terrier alfie


----------

